# new comptia storage+ exam



## jamos (Apr 21, 2011)

I got an email today about taking the storage+ exam beta from comptia for free today. I set my test date two days from now. keep in mind it is a beta test and they said you wont get your results untill it officialy launches in 2012. but does anybody have any pointers about what kinda storage qestions they are going to ask. there are 100 questions. would be lying if i said i was not nervous.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I did the beta for the PDI+ when it first came out but I got my results the same day.

If you can find the old compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 5th or 6th Edition they will have areas in the book related to storage as back in the day the A+ had one mandatory exam and 3 elective exams one was IT Technician, the other was desktop technician and the other was about storage but all in all the exams overlapped anyway but it might be worth getting a copy and having a read.

Remember its a beta exam so it doesn't matter if you fail the only upside is that you pass get the certification and it was free.

good luck


----------



## LitZ (Sep 22, 2011)

How did you get picked for beta tests?

LitZ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sometimes they pick you to be part of it or when new exams are released you can register your interest and then do the exam


----------



## jamos (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry for the late feedback guys, been busy, took the exam, it was like A+ and Net+ combined into a hybrid test. not to bad. still wont get my results untill After the first of the year. that sucks. And it was comptia that sent me the invite to take the beta.


----------

